
An elementary treatment of the Feynman sprinkler - eusebio
http://fermatslibrary.com/p/38ba1a58
======
brudgers
Direct link to PDF from 2003:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0312087.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/physics/0312087.pdf)

